#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Hyderabad 2012 Placements

## vipul_chaudhary

*IIT Hyderabad Placement Statistics

*The placement process at IIT Hyderabad usually starts in the month of August by sending out the formal invitation. This year Indian Institute of Technology Hyderabad IIT Hyderabad has Experienced a good Responses for the Recruiters. As per the Details given by the IIT Hyderabad Placements officer the IIT Hyderabad Placements Statistics 2011-2012  are as follows.


*Placement Summary

*
TOTAL NO OF OFFERS :136TOTAL NO OF STUDENTS(B.TECH) : 111TOTAL ELGIBLE STUDENTS(B.TECH) : 98TOTAL NO OF STUDENTS(M.TECH) : 49TOTAL ELGIBLE STUDENTS(M.TECH) : 47TOTAL NUMBER OF STUDENTS PLACED : 115TOTAL NUMBER OF STUDENTS PLACED : 115*Placement Information for the Academic Year 2011-2012

*
*SR.NO.*
*COMPANY NAME*
*EE*
*ME*
*CE*
*CS*
*CH*
*MSE*
*TOTAL*

1
DRDO
8
13

1


22

2
MAHINDRA SATYAM
5
8
4



17

3
NET APP



9


9

4
PAYPAL
4


5


9

5
MSIT



6


6

6
COGNIZANT
3


2


5

7
BANK OF INDIA
1
3

1


5

8
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA

5




5

9
FLIPKART
1
2

1


4

10
RAMKY


2

2

4

11
MFINO
3


1


4

12
BPCL

4




4

13
INFOSYS



3


3

14
HP
1


2


3

15
NVIDIA
2


1


3

16
IMAGINATION TECHNOLOGY
1


2


3

17
MERCEDES BENZ R&D INDIA

1


2

3

18
3DPLM

3




3

19
INFOTECH
2
1




3

20
MICROSOFT



2


2

21
ID POLYCOMM

1

1


2

22
CYPRESS



2


2

23
XILINX
2





2

24
POWER WAVE TECHNOLOGIES
2





2

25
AUSTRIAMICROSYSTEMS
1





1

26
FUTURESFIRST



1


1

27
REDPINE SIGNALS
1





1

28
WORK APPLICATION(JAPAN,INTERNATIONAL)



1


1

29
AMAZON



1


1

30
HCL INFORMATICS
1





1

31
BANK OF AMERICA

1




1

32
TCS – R&D
1





1

33
RGUKT





1
1

34
SOFTJIN
1





1








  Similar Threads: ICFAI Hyderabad 2012 admission, Placements, CutOffs, Ranking, fees, hostels IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Placements, Ranking, Fee -  Discussions IIT Hyderabad 2012 Admission, Cutoff, placements, Fee, Rank, Facilities, Hostels NETC Hyderabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions IIT Hyderabad 2012 GATE Admission, Cutoff-discussion, placements, Fee

----------

